# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Bood work Results

## T-boner

My wife just had blood work done by a doctor. We haven't had the consultation yet about the results. I'd like for a knowledgeable person to take a look at her blood work and give some feedback so I can compare it to what this doctor wants to do for her if anything. She is 33 years old. The blood work was done around day 18 or 19 of her cycle I think. From what I read that is the time her levels should be at their best. Her complaints are acne, unexplained weight gain, tired all the time, some loss of libido among others. She eats extremely clean and works out at the gym a minimum of 4 days per week.

----------


## T-boner

Doc emailed and says everything looks good with this blood work. I think they fall within the range so he thinks it's fine. Do any of these hormone levels have room to be optimized though?

----------


## Mr.BB

How much was the unexplained weight gain?

The TSH could be further investigated, as the SHBG would be better a bit lower. But the problem is this can easily be from stress, lack of sleep, lack of enough sunlight, etc.

Medicating will cause side effects that can be worse that the ones she has now, hormonal balance on women can be very difficult.

My point is, if its real life changing symptoms she is suffering by all means further investigate, if its just mild not a every day thing its probably better not mess it up. Just make sure she lowers the stress levels and gets proper sleep and nutrition (make sure theres enough fruit and vegetables, as soluble fiber is important for our well being).

----------


## BarryKic

I sent the results onto my GP, they now want to run routine blood work.
It took less than a day for them to call me, about a blood test.
This has now got my curious/worried.

----------

